# Giving a 1970 Rogue River Special some TLC



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Bought this classic old aluminum Rogue boat this spring. Had some great spring and fall runs, but she needs paint. Badly.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Boated Saturday, started sanding yesterday (Sunday)









More abrasive archaeology:
She's been a bunch of colors. Sort of a pale tan (I think that was primer) then a pale beryl green, a dark blue-green, yellow, and sort of a pale pumpkin color. Finally baby blue.









Also sanded all the old paint off the gunnels. They will get polished.

Quick sanded the interior and primed with Rustoleum latex-based aluminum and galvanized metal primer.








The stuff under the bow is flotation--a mix of great stuff spray foam and scrap styrofoam


And touched up the bare spots on the exterior. Probably should have rolled the whole thing. Will need to do another quick sand to get the brush strokes out of the primer.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

I say paint it jet black and go terrorize some out of state boaters on midnight floats and steal their beer. Driftboat Mafia!!


----------



## VanHalli (May 5, 2020)

mikepart said:


> I say paint it jet black and go terrorize some out of state boaters on midnight floats and steal their beer. Driftboat Mafia!!


Don't forget to leave condoms all over those damn 'Radan's oarlocks!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Fawk no, I'll drift in under cover of broad daylight with my fleet of gaily painted eggshells and they'll freely give me their drinks!

Besides, when it's dark, I have sleeping to do. Serious bidness.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Not a fan of blasting? I corn blasted a badly painted airstream once lol. That's a cool boat! Seems you may have several cool boats?!! Enjoy the process!!! If you where to use a high build primer you could blast her with corn or soda with no body work? Iam to lazy to sand lol!!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

She has enough dings that a perfect sanding job isn’t going to help

noticed even more with a single color of paint 








also painted the interior 







pics in the daylight tomorrow


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Will have a WBG stripe under the gunnels, white above the tape.









I see a few painters holidays inside. Was finishing up by headlamp last night.


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

Looks good! Especially now that it's a "proper dory color"


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

that was my daughters' vote.

I didn't feel like she HAD TO be Willys Beryl Green...but the color looks so amazing on our local waters....and my girls voted for it...and she's older than the Emerald Mile by a year!

Interior is SW 7547 Sandbar. Fitting! (the gray was too dreary!)


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

Sandbar! Very nice. Are you going to leave some of that polished aluminum visible in the lettering?


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> Bought this classic old aluminum Rogue boat this spring. Had some great spring and fall runs, but she needs paint. Badly.
> 
> View attachment 70448
> 
> ...





MT4Runner said:


> that was my daughters' vote.
> 
> I didn't feel like she HAD TO be Willys Beryl Green...but the color looks so amazing on our local waters....and my girls voted for it...and she's older than the Emerald Mile by a year!
> 
> ...


Must be nice to have kids with taste. If I had to ask my boys what color to paint something it'd either be black or camo.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Love seeing the photo essays on your projects buddy.. keep up the good work!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Life got busy. Back to work:

Engine polished the port side nameplate area. Masked both sides









taped on the name templates (used Baskerville font in MS-Word to get the taper..3.25” fore and 2.75” aft..then blew it up in the copier 200%)









cut out with a utility knife









then weeded out the masking tape









and primed the bare aluminum


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

Looks good! I like the polished aluminum lettering!


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

River rocks will fear YOU!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

if it's a teakettle, it needs a spout !!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Idaho_ski_bum said:


> Looks good! I like the polished aluminum lettering!


That was fun. I was going for an "engine polished" type detail, but the swirls weren't quite as defined as they needed to be to show a pattern.
But I do also like the polish. May do the same on the gunnels.

My girls' favorite part is the wheels.
But they're old 14.5's and need new rubber.
Still trying to decide whether to find some 15" 5 on 5.5" wheels with new rubber...or change out the axle so they're a 5 on 4.5" hub and match all my other trailer wheels.


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

Matching you other wheels is a smart move, but those custom painted wheels are pretty sweet!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'll paint the new ones, too. One set is currently silver on the white trailer in the background..it will get a similar paint job.
View attachment 70451


----------

